# The Frugal Kindle web site



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Just wanted to let you folks know I came across this web site today. It's called The Frugal Kindle, where the books mentioned are all below $9.

http://thefrugalkindle.blogspot.com/

Just in case you wanted to bookmark it.

JFV


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow, that's an awesome blog, so helpful -- and it turns out there's now an edition of Lolita for $8! And the Odyssey Editions version ($9.99) seems to be gone.


----------



## J.R. Chase (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice find, thanks.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

It's a really useful blog. Two of my favourite books are on there: Never Let Me Go and Running with Scissors.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Very cool site. Thanks!

Suzanne


----------



## JCPhelps (Jul 1, 2010)

They list quite a few good deals and have been keeping my eye on it for a little while now.

JC


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm liking The Frugal Kindle more and more.


JimC


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

There's also a closely related blog called "Kindle Bargains for Young'uns" that seems to be great also: http://bargainsforyounguns.blogspot.com/


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

JCPhelps said:


> My books are featured there today! (9/8/10). Color Me Grey, Shades of Grey and Reflections of Grey.


JC, your own blog is very helpful too!


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Great discovery!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RosemaryStevens (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for sharing.  I've been wanting to try a Lisa Unger novel.  There's one up for .79.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the link! I'm going to have to browse through this. Looks like some good finds!


----------



## PixieEnchanted (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

Great site.Also, lots of good recs for those of us on the frugal side.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks, John! Great find.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice blog!


----------



## tbrookside (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow, given the number of reviews, they've been at it for a while.  Surprised it hasn't come up before.  Excellent catch!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes, great find!


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks like a very promising site. Thanks for mentioning this!


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

It's a great looking site, too. And if Jim Chamber's book was found (which I happened to review for RedAdept), then it's clearly a sharp site.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Christopher Meeks said:


> It's a great looking site, too. And if Jim Chamber's book was found (which I happened to review for RedAdept), then it's clearly a sharp site.


Bless you, Chris!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks:  Just a reminder that this thread is in the Book CORNER.  . . . . I've removed or edited a number of posts where you all are saying YOUR books are there.  Please don't do that. . . it's self-promotion outside the book Bazaar.

Thanks for understanding.

(It is a nice site!)

Ann


----------



## tonyaplank (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you for finding this, John. I'm finding it to be a very helpful site!



RosemaryStevens said:


> Thanks for sharing. I've been wanting to try a Lisa Unger novel. There's one up for .79.


I bought that Lisa Unger novel ("Beautiful Lies" I think it's called) and LOVED it!


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

I went to Frugal Kindle earlier today - then back this evening - the new post says that they are changing their name, but will have the same content...


Thank you for sticking with The Frugal eReader today! 

Why The Frugal eReader, you ask? Well, because we're all Frugal e-Readers here, of course! 

Enjoy the Top 5 Bestselling Frugal Finds Under One from the Kindle Store below

It sounds like we may need to re bookmark the page - 

THE FRUGAL KINDLE IS NOW THE FRUGAL eREADER! Please help spread the word!

www.TheFrugaleReader.com


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

You're welcome, guys.


----------



## HeidiHall (Sep 5, 2010)

Great blog! Thanks for the updated URL


----------

